# Das Notebook als wirklicher Desktop-Ersatz?



## Cuddleman (11. Januar 2015)

Mit *Schenkers* Ultimate XMG U505/U705, *One*'s K73-5N/K56-5N und *Deviltech*'s HellMachine ,kommt in eigenen konfigurierbaren Notebook-Modellen, Desktop-CPU-Kost daher,  mit  umfangreicherer CPU-Auswahl. ( ab Core i3 4160-i7 4790K für One und Deviltech bis 4770K)

*( Update + Link zum Thema: Seit dem 15.01.2015 findet man dazu einen ausführlichen Test, was denn nun eine Desktop-CPU, im Vergleich zu einer angepassten Notebook-CPU, wirklich an Mehrleistung in einem Notebook-Gehäuse bringt!) *siehe Themenende

Schenker optimierte in der Ultimate Serie, das dazu nötige Kühlsystem.
Dieses basiert auf einer doppelten Kühlerlösung mit gemeinsamen Kühlkörper für CPU+GPU, auch sollen sich die regelbaren Lüfter mittels Lüftersteuerung an die gewählten Belastungszustände anpassen lassen.
Man betont, das sich mit diesem Kühlkonzept stabile  maximale Taktraten erzielen lassen.

All das kommt dann in der Ultimate Serie U505 (15,6") und U705 (17,3")  mit Intels Z-97-Desktop-Chip zum tragen.

Als vernünftige Option, entgegen dem sich ausweitenden Trend der Festverlötung der CPU+GPU in "Brotscheibengehäusen", gesellt sich weiterhin die Möglichkeit angebotene diverse CPU (für Sockel 1150) und GPU (auf MXM-Modul) auszutauschen, so das sich weiterhin eine individuelle Konfiguration der Hardware verwirklichen läßt.

Die CPU-Palette umfaßt Intels Core i5/i7 (ohne K) i5-4460 S/ 4690 S und i7-4785 T/4790 S und T 

Die GPU-Palette beginnt  mit Nvidia's GTX 965M mit 4GB DDR5 und reicht bis zur GTX 980M mit 8GB DDR5. 
AMD-Grafik wird nicht angeboten!
Die GPU wird jedoch, auf Grund der nicht im öffentlichen Handel verfügbaren MXM-Module, auch nur von Schenker selbst ausgetauscht,  wenn man sich etwas mehr Performence wünscht, so das man sein geliebtes Gaming-Notebook einsenden muß. 
Es wird sich aber bald zeigen, das man in einschlägigen Portalen, auch die entsprechenden MXM-Module auffinden lassen, ohne dann den "zwingenden" Support seitens Schenker nutzen zu müßen.

Auf den Dauereinsatz des Netzteils wird man wohl nicht verzichten können, da sich Schenker gegen den Einsatz der Nvidia-Optimus-Option entschieden hat, da man sich konzeptionell auf Performence-Gaming festgelegt hat. 

Der Arbeitsspeicher läßt sich bis zu max. 32GB erweitern. 
Dazu stehen jeweils 4 SO-Dimm Slots zu Verfügung die bis zu 1866Mhz DDR3 aufnehmen. 

Als Basis ist der Einsatz von M.2-PCI-Express vorgesehen, um auch schnellste SSD einsetzen zu können.
Der noch benötigte Massenspeicher, dann im bewährten 2,5" Format, erweitert in gewohnter Weise die Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten. (mehrere SSD/HDD)

Das Gehäusekonzept kommt dem User in sofern entgegen, das er Änderungen an der Notebook üblichen Hardwarekonfiguration, auch bequem selbst ausführen kann, (außer an der Grafikkarte) da hierzu auch entsprechende Zugangsmöglichkeiten vorhanden sind.

Damit man noch etwas ordentliches auf (in) die Ohren bekommt, werden Onkyo-Speaker durch eine Soundblaster X-Fi MB3 angetrieben.

Zu guter Letzt, werden  für den optischen Part, TN-, oder IPS-Displays zum Einsatz kommen, die  Full-HD bis 4K als Auflösung bereitstellen.
Zudem kann man über zwei Displayports den Bildinhalt extern auf zwei Displays in je 3860x2160 Auflösung mit 60Hz darstellen.

Ein optisches Schmankerl, setzt auch die beleuchtete Tastatur, die sich individuell farblich einstellen läßt.

Das Notebookgehäuse wird in seiner Dicke noch im akzeptablen Rahmen bleiben und trotzdem  ein Gesamtgewicht unter 4 kg (ohne Netzteil) voraussichtlich aufweisen.

Mit Interesse erwarte ich dazu Tests, welche sich zumindest bei Notebookcheck.com ankündigten.

 Quelle:
Schenker Notebooks zeigt XMG Ultimate-Serie mit Desktop-Prozessoren - Notebookcheck.com News

Hier bitte die Konfigurationsoption aufrufen.
One Gaming Notebook K73-5N by: One - ONE Computer Shop

DevilTech - High Performance Systems*-*_HellMachine #

*Neustes Update vom 15.01.2015 zum Schenker U505 mit ausführlichen Test's und unterschiedlicher Hardwarekonfigurationen
*
Test Schenker XMG U505 (Clevo P751ZM) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Schenker Technologies XMG U505 mit Desktop-Prozessor im Test


----------



## Aerni (11. Januar 2015)

und jetzt? zahlste mal 2000-3000€ und in ca. 3-4 jahren haste nen laptop da stehen, mit 32gb ram, ner 8gb grafikkarte, und nem 4770k, der die aktuellen spiele nichtmehr schafft oder nur auf lower settings. geiler desktop ersatz. hat sich dann gelohnt fast 3000€ dafür auszugeben. sorry aber nen pc aufzurüsten, nachzurüsten, oder alle 2 jahre neu zu kaufen, ist billiger und du hast immer das optimale an leistung. wenns nichtmehr reicht, aufrüsten. was machste wenns beim laptop nichtmehr reicht? details runterdrehen, bis du irgendwann auf low bist, und es ruckelt.

meine meinung, ein laptop ist kein desktop ersatz. kostet die hölle, und nachn paar jahren ist das ding unbrauchbar. zum mailen und surfen, und ab und an mal was arbeiten damit kommste auch mit 500€ hin.


----------



## Skurax (11. Januar 2015)

@Aerni kann ich so Unterschreiben.


----------



## iGameKudan (11. Januar 2015)

Ich würde jederzeit auf ein Notebook umsteigen... Einerseits bin ich sowieso wer der Notebooks mehr mag, die Dinger sind praktischer usw. . Das einzigste Problem... In einer annehmbaren Geschwindigkeit sind die Dinger so teuer dass ich ein ganzes Jahr mein ganzes übriges Geld sparen müsste... Also solches, wovon ich mal ins Kino gehen würde, ggfs. Schulbücher kaufen müsste usw. . Ergo... Werde ich leider ne Weile noch beim Stand-PC bleiben.


----------



## Abductee (11. Januar 2015)

Es gibt keinen 24" Laptop, welches System soll der dann ersetzen?
Wenn ich es klein haben will, kauf ich einen NUC.
Will ich ein kleines System um damit zu einem vernünftigen Preis zu spielen, kauf ich ein ITX-System.
Will ich mobil sein, kauf ich ein Netbook.

Ein Spielenotebook hat zu viele Nachteile nur um damit unterwegs spielen zu können.
Schwer, langsam, laut, teuer, kleiner Bildschirm, schlechte Tastatur.

Schlepp mal 4K Kilo spazieren, am besten in einer Umhängetasche.
Am Ende stehen die Boliden eh nur den ganzen Tag am Schreibtisch weil wirklich mobil auch was anderes ist.


----------



## Kinguin (11. Januar 2015)

Ich denke nicht,dass Spielenotebooks den Desktop Gaming Pc ersetzen können,schon gar nicht wenn es nach den Wünschen von HighEnd Pc Gamern geht ^^
Wer allerdings Spiele spielt ,die weniger fressen,kommt ja auch mit herkömmlichen Notebooks aus
Abductee hat es ja bereits genannt,es gibt einfach Alternativen mit besseren P/L Verhältnis


----------



## iGameKudan (11. Januar 2015)

Es gibt gewisse Fälle wo einem ein Mini nichts bringt... Leute die viel unterwegs sind/sein müssen. Oder wenn man zu nem Freund will und keinen Bock auf die Rechner-/Monitorschlepperei hat. Oder schlicht weil man es will - aber Spielenotebooks müssen weder langsam, noch laut und schwer sein - und Tastaturen sind ja Ansichtssache. Bildschirme sind halt sone Sache, aber das ist halt in der Portabilität begründet.

Was die Schwere angeht, ich empfinde 3 - 4kg jetzt nicht als wirklich schwer.
Die einzigsten zwei Nachteile die ich halt sehe ist die größtenteils fehlende Aufrüstmöglichkeit und der extrem hohe Preis - wäre zumindest letzteres nicht so extrem ausgeprägt würde ich meinen Rechner sofort verkaufen.


----------



## Alex555 (12. Januar 2015)

Die Idee prinzipiell finde ich sehr gut.
Solange das Bios auch wirklich alle CPUs erkennt und damit umgehen kann. 
Es gibt jedoch sehr gute mobile CPUs (die den Desktop Kollegen vielleicht in höchstens 10% nachstehen) und da lohnt sich das Konzept vielleicht nicht mehr so, wenn es zukosten der Lautstärke und Temperaturen geht. 
Auf Dauer jedoch vielleicht die letzte Lösung im Notebook bei der man die CPU noch wechseln kann, immer mehr Laptop CPUs werden verlötet (alle HQ CPUs werden verlötet).
Das Notebook hat durchaus seinen Reiz aber persönlich sind mir notebook cpus lieber.


----------



## Sepulzera (12. Januar 2015)

Ist das Forum kaputt? Diese Threads gab es doch sonst vor 5 Jahren immer 
Und: Nein. War er nie und wird er nie sein. Es sind zwei unterschiedliche Zielgruppen!
Desktop-PC: Günstig, starke Kühlung (= leise), starke Rechenleistung aber: Immobil.
Laptop: Teuer, schwache Kühlen (= lauter), schwächere Rechenleistung aber: Etwas mobil.
Tablette: Sehr teuer, keine benötigte Kühlleistung (= leise), geringe Rechenleistung, sehr mobil

Belassen wir es doch einfach dabei, dass die drei Systeme auch in 10 Jahren noch nebeneinander existieren werden.
PS: Ich habe einen Desktop PC zum Zocken "zu Hause" und ein Schenker P502 Gaming Notebook für meine Uni-WG. Der steht dort am Uni-Ort in meiner WG und wird - ab und zu - mit zur Uni genommen. (dualer Student)


----------



## Cinnayum (14. Januar 2015)

Als jemand, der oft auf DR ist und seine Abende im Hotel im Ausland verbringen darf, begrüße ich es, wenn es NBs mit ordentlicher Leistung gibt.

Es soll auch Leute geben, die stecken 3000€ in sinnlose Verschönerungen am Auto...

Es gibt für viele Dinge einen Anwendungsfall. Das Ganze hängt immer von den Anforderungen ab. Wenn ich noch häufiger unterwegs sein müsste, hätte ich vermutlich auch nicht "nur" für 1000€ ein NB geholt, sondern eher für 1500-2000€. Und das obwohl ich einen PC habe, und den lieber mag.
Über die Nutzungsdauer von ~3 Jahren mit einem hoffentlichen Restverkaufswert von 300-400€ ist mir das das Geld wert. Das kann aber jeder für seine Situation anders deuten.

Ein wirklicher Desktopersatz im 17"+ Format ist mir aber zu unhandlich. (Zug + Flugzeug)


----------



## Schinken (14. Januar 2015)

Ist das nicht schon Werbung oO?


----------



## Dooma (15. Januar 2015)

Aerni schrieb:


> nen pc aufzurüsten



Also du hast kein eigenes Beispiel gleich widerlegt...

Was willst du denn noch leistungstechnisch upgraden, wenn du bereits den stärksten Prozessor des Sockeltyps verbaut hast, sowie die maximale Menge an RAM die von 2011 Sockel Boards getragen werden kann?
Erfahrungsgemäß kommen Weiterentwicklungen inzwischen immer auf einer eigenen Sockelplattform, Upgrades wird es also keine geben.
Ok, die Grafikkarte, von mir aus. Die Frage ist wie sinnvoll soll das sein in 3-4 Jahren, nämlich erst dann wird wohl ein upgrade nötig sein, die Grafikkarte zu tauschen in einem System was dann von der schwächelnden Prozessorleistung bestimmt würde?

Viel Problematischer wären für mich die sinnfreien Mehrkosten für eine mobile Plattform, die ich dann gar nicht mobil nutzen werde können weil der Stromverbrauch bei maximaler Leistung den Akku höchstwahrscheinlich in 10-15 Min in die Knie zwingt.
Für jemanden der ständig seinen Aufenthaltsort verlegen muss ist das evtl. noch interessant, aber Gaming unterwegs ohne Stromversorgung? Ganz bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Kuschluk (15. Januar 2015)

Hab nen Schenker XMG P502 mit i7 3610qm und 16 GB Ram + GTX 670m 15" und 1080p sind ideal für Studium. Hab viel damit geamcht:

CAD, Simulationen etc. auf Desktopniveau.

Aufrüsten ist doch immer sinnlos ^^ Ich habe in den seltensten Fällen eine CPU in einem Desktop ausgetauscht (viel zu teuer, viel zu wenig gewinn).
Beim Notebook ganz sicher nicht.


Weiterhin (am besten nur CPU, mindest sinvolle menge RAM und GPU dort kaufen)   Rest nachrüsten 3x billiger.
Hab ne 250GB SSD dazu gepackt, 8 GB Ram, wäre bei denen locker 100-200€ teuerer gewesen.

Bedenkt: Verschleiß, Netzteil ausgehende Kabel bekommen irgendwann nen Bruch, mein vielstrapazierter Akku hält noch ganze 15 min (das ist kein Quallitätsmangel sondern REALITÄT nach 2 -3 Jahren sofern man fast Täglich entlädt / manchmal sogar mehrmals)

Als Desktopersatz aber nur mit LCD und Tastatur.

Gespielt hab ich auf dem Ding ehr Strategie Spiele denn bei Shootern merkt man einfach dass es doch "nur" ein Laptop ist.


Bedenkt:  Gleichgute Spiele PCs kosten meist 1/2 des Laptoppreises.

=> Wer sich solch einen Laptop kauft hat das Geld meist eh übrig.


PS: Wer hier glaubt es sei verlustlos möglich die aktuell mögliche Leistung eines BIG TOWERS in einem LAPTOP zu verstauen der sollte sich ernsthaft überlegen ob er nicht jemanden fragt der Ihm hilft.


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Januar 2015)

Spielen würde ich persönlich nur an einem Desktop. Bequemer, leiser, bessere Tastatur... Und Platz für ein ordentliches Mauspad brauche ich auch. 

Laptops sind gut für kleinere Arbeiten zwischendurch (mails, mal nen Film oder so).


----------



## BertB (18. Januar 2015)

für auf reisen, oder für leute mit zwei wohnungen, find ich gamer laptops schon gut,
für zum mitnehmen zum kumpel und gemeinsam mmo zocken auch,

muss einem halt den spaß wert sein (teuer)


----------

